# Tough Winter Turkeys



## Snook

Was wondering if anyone has been seeing any birds. The snow is fairly deep here in northeast Ohio. The minor thaws with the recurring frigid temps has frozen the snow making it tough for the birds to scratch for food. Sure hope it does not impact them too bad.


----------



## meats52

I put corn out for them every winter but so far this winter all I've seen is squirrels and deer.


----------



## Bulldog1149

I am feeding mine and have between 30 and 70 everyday. I will say they have clawed so much that there are little blood trails from their feet.


----------



## rminerd

Your inbox is full bulldog


----------



## meats52

Bulldog1149 said:


> I am feeding mine and have between 30 and 70 everyday. I will say they have clawed so much that there are little blood trails from their feet.


 That's a lot of turkey. The most I had last winter was 19. I'm still waiting to see some this winter.


----------



## bobk

Have a flock of 40-45 coming in daily.


----------



## Snook

My buddy has been feeding them corn where he lives in Ashtabula. Says they are there everyday a couple times a day. Started putting out extra. Says the deer and turkey are at war around the feeder...lol I know it's pretty brutal out there right now.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Bob sounds like an issue.....maybe I can help this year hahaha!


----------



## bobk

Scum_Frog said:


> Bob sounds like an issue.....maybe I can help this year hahaha!


I'll see if that's something we can work out.


----------



## Snook

The birds are getting pretty desperate in Bula around my buddies place. His wife throws out birdseed for the birds and the turkeys are coming right up to the steps behind the house. Several longbeards in the bunch. Keep feeding them. Hope they make it to April


----------



## fishfighter

Really tough on the birds this year. Scratching thru the ice has got to be tough going


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bulldog1149 said:


> I am feeding mine and have between 30 and 70 everyday. I will say they have clawed so much that there are little blood trails from their feet.


And from the deer's feet too! These successive freeze/thaw cycles along with intermittent freezing rain and low temps have made this a very tough year on wildlife. My buddy has deer coming into his front yard now, and they ripped a bird feeder down from a tree limb! He relocated his game cam from the back thicket and strapped it to a post on his front porch! 

And it's not just the wildlife. The last time we went pheasant hunting at the club, my buddy's Shorthair's feet got chopped to ribbons! There were chunks taken out of her pads. That ended the season a good 3-4 weeks early!


----------



## Skippy

Your right Bowman. Have seem blood in the deer tracks. If this rain soaked snow freezes the deer and turkeys will really have it hard. We feed all year around but for what ever reason the turkeys just showed up 4 days ago. 
I feed around 4:30 pm but since the turkeys showed up I'm putting out corn in the morning also. At times it's like chickens in a barn yard. Seems like there the same ones that show up during the summer and fall.


----------



## Snook

No doubt that anything walking in this frozen crusted snow is gonna have it tough. Poor animals can't catch a break...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Snook said:


> No doubt that anything walking in this frozen crusted snow is gonna have it tough. Poor animals can't catch a break...


Hopefully they will soon. God knows I could stand a break from this crap, and I live in a house!


----------



## meats52

Finally had some turkeys in the yard. I know my buddy down the road puts corn out and he's been seeing them so I guess that's where they've been feeding this winter. I'm glad they got here this morning before the squirrels ate all the corn.


----------



## meats52

The squirrels had a friend join them for breakfast yesterday.


----------



## Snook

Well I can see most of my yard. The critters ought to be pretty happy right now. The winter was brutal this year. While walking the dog I heard a turkey gobble across the road. Finally spring is on its way!


----------



## garhtr

A Few made it through the bad weather in my area. Birds were gobbling this morning in Adams County. Saw one real nice Tom strutting around in a bean field. 
Get Ready &#128513;


----------



## bobk

Had 2 birds gobbling mid day Saturday.


----------



## Bulldog1149

Had this guy and three other gobblers visit yesterday. Funny it was nothing but hens for a few months. Now it's just a few wandering gobblers.


----------



## Kenlow1

Nice pic bulldog but just a FYI, if your feeder is still throwing out corn and if you are a turkey hunter, don't want to be anywhere near the feeder when season comes in. Not sure where they draw the line when hunting near bait for turkeys? Maybe someone else would know? Just don't wanna see anyone get into trouble with DNR!


----------



## M.Magis

As far as I know, its up to the officer. Could be 50 yards, could be 300 yards. I tried to check the website to make sure thats still accurate, but cant get it to work right now. I also remember 30 days being the cut-off.


----------



## carp

M.Magis said:


> As far as I know, its up to the officer. Could be 50 yards, could be 300 yards. I tried to check the website to make sure thats still accurate, but cant get it to work right now. I also remember 30 days being the cut-off.


What about guys that use feeders year round? I think u have to be so many yards away from a feeder? But I think spilled bait has to be cleaned 30 days prior to the opener? Someone let us know?


----------



## carp

FYI article 5, doesn't specify distance?
(D) Hunting methods and hours 

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person during the spring wild turkey season to hunt or take a wild turkey at any time other than from one half hour before sunrise to twelve p.m. during the period of April 20, 2015 through May 3, 2015. 

(2) It shall be unlawful for any person during the spring wild turkey season to hunt or take a wild turkey at any time other than from one half hour before sunrise to sunset during the period of May 4, 2015 through May 17, 2015. 

(3) It shall be unlawful for any person during the spring youth wild turkey season to hunt or take a wild turkey at any time other than from one half hour before sunrise to sunset. 

(4) It shall be unlawful for any person during the fall wild turkey season to hunt or take a wild turkey at any time other than from one half hour before sunrise to sunset. 

(5) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt or take a wild turkey by the aid of baiting or on or over any baited area. 

(6) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt or take a wild turkey by the use or aid of live birds as decoys. 

(7) It shall be unlawful for any person to possess or use any electronic calling device capable of producing recorded turkey or other wild animal calls or sounds, or recorded and/or electronically amplified imitations of turkey or other wild animal calls or sounds, while hunting wild turkey. 

(8) It shall be unlawful for any person to take a wild turkey when it is in a tree. 

(9) It shall be unlawful for any person during the spring wild turkey season to hunt or take a wild turkey with the aid of a dog, except wounded wild turkeys may be tracked using a


----------



## M R DUCKS

Not sure for Turkeys, I'll keep checking....but, when I worked at a duck hunting club,(some time ago) we trapped and banded some wood ducks for research.... all bait had to be gone for minimum of 10 days and IF (which there wasn't) a concern of an area, I remember talk of a 1/2 mile zone from the bait! Reminder, this was for waterfowl......


----------



## M R DUCKS

ok, found and confirmed the 10 day rule!


----------



## M.Magis

carp said:


> What about guys that use feeders year round? I think u have to be so many yards away from a feeder? But I think spilled bait has to be cleaned 30 days prior to the opener? Someone let us know?


They need to either stop feeding, or not hunt turkeys there. 

Was able to find it in the regulations, it's 10 days for turkeys as well, not 30.
Here's a copy and paste:


It is unlawful to take more than one turkey per day.

It is unlawful to hunt turkeys with the aid of bait. An area is considered baited for ten (10) days after complete removal of any bait.

It is unlawful to use a live decoy while hunting turkeys.

It is unlawful to possess or use electronic calling devices while hunting turkeys.

It is unlawful to take or attempt to take a wild turkey while it is in a tree.

It is lawful to aid or assist another hunter who is hunting turkey if the turkey permit has been filled out, as long as you do not carry any hunting device commonly used to kill wild animals and you have a valid hunting license. Those persons exempted from having a hunting license and turkey permit for turkey hunting on their property are required to have a hunting license and turkey permit to aid another hunter off of their property or to hunt turkey off their property.


----------



## Bulldog1149

Thanks for the concern guys. I had read it was 10 days. I only have enough corn left in there for a day or two. I will pull the battery for the season but regardless I will likely hunt down the road anyway.


----------

